# Any old farts going to the Mendocino Ibis Migration?



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Any old farts going to the Mendocino Ibis Migration in August?






​
For me as one of the local bike guides helping out Scot last year, it was the most fun event I have ever attended. I have been to many bike festivals around the west and Scot's first attempt eclipsed them all. This year will most likely be on the next level. The locally catered food, and spirits were top shelf. The site: The Mendocino Woodlands State Park was designated in 1997 as a National Historic Landmark and was built as a Recreational Demonstration Area by the Civilian Conservation Corps circa 1937. Guests at the Migration will stay in old growth redwood 2-4 bed cabins which would make any adult feel like a kid again.

This is where it all began for Ibis in 1981. For Scot, it's his way to come back to his roots and ride. On top of that, you will experience some of the sweetest trail riding in all of northern California.

I believe, you'll remember this one for many years to come. Rides will range from beginner to hard ass all day fun treks. I will be doing moderate all day rides (up to 30 miles) guiding the group throughout the largest state forest in California. The redwoods will blow you away!

BTW: None of the guides were paid. Scot made a donation to our bike club -Mendocino Coast Cyclists.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*...Beer too!*



RooHarris said:


> Any old farts going to the Mendocino Ibis Migration in August?
> 
> The locally catered food, and spirits were top shelf. /QUOTE]
> 
> Did I mention Beer?


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

We're prepping trails again for our July trail work day trimming up the over-growth that we are experiencing from the spring rains. Sweet Pea should be rideable by August as it is currently closed due to a timber harvest on Rd 640. The 4.92 mile long trail is not directly impacted. Although, a small maintenance group has cleared a number of fallen trees away.

Some more pictures from last year's Migration:


----------



## babybabe (Dec 24, 2017)

The what? What is it, and when in August? Looks awesome there!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*Ibis Migration - fun bike festival*



babybabe said:


> The what? What is it, and when in August? Looks awesome there!


The Ibis Migration is the brain child of Ibis founder - Scot Nicol. Scot started it all here on the north coast of California in 1981 and now celebrating the roost with the 2nd annual Mendocino Ibis Migration. This event will be held in the National Historic Landmark of the Mendocino Woodlands SP from August 16-19th.

If you enjoy riding a mountain bike, you'll love the tall redwood backed cross country setting! This is it, with more than 125 miles of loamy trails (rocks?-none!), coupled with four days of camping and three days of all the guided riding you can pedal.

Everything will be provided by Ibis, including demo bikes, food, beer and wines which were heavenly last year! You'll stay in craftsman style old growth redwood cabins.

Go here for more info:

https://www.ibiscycles.com/buytry/ibis_migrations/ibis_migration_mendocino_5/

Deep redwood forests draped with historic beauty...









...and the paella was amazing!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ It does look beautiful and I'll bet tons of fun


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*Can you make it?*



cyclelicious said:


> ^ It does look beautiful and I'll bet tons of fun











Rider:Brian Astell

Can you make it? This event is the next level above the old M5. Riders from all walks of life whose very passion is to ride their asses off while enjoying a camping experience with like minded folks. The Ibis Migration participants have a mellower vibe. Although, there may be a hammer group led by Brain Astell (hopefully he is coming!), I hope to do all day rides complete with a lunch stop nestled somewhere in the Jackson.

Here is one ride idea:


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

babybabe said:


> The what? What is it, and when in August? Looks awesome there!


We just put the finishing touches on Big Dipper yesterday. It is a fast, fun downhill to the Big River road. Although, it is not in the guidebook, it isn't too hard to find off of Steam Donkey. Go left at top instead of right to Big Tree. Go 3/4 of a mile to entrance where it can be found on the right. On the way back to the Woodlands, there is a swimming hole with 20 foot deep pool. Totally private for those looking to get out of the chamois.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Another update on trail conditions. By the time the Migration arrives, the trails will be buffed! This last weekend's monthly Steam Donkey trail day saw us brushing out Marsh Creek, Ripper, Eagle's Roost, Steam Donkey and Big Tree trails. Sight lines are unbelievable! Great cruising now throughout the Woodlands SP. These are some of the best XC trail riding in all of Nor Cal. If you're on the fence, time to hop on board. Just a month off.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like a slice of heaven!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*No fear of fires here on the coast*

Currently, there a one in a million chance that the Mendocino Complex fire will spread to the coast. For those who are attending this year's Migration be prepared for perfect conditions and no Smoke!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Got home yesterday after three solid days of guiding for Scot Nicol and the Ibis Migration. Once again, Scot put on an amazing event. Absolutely fantastic folks in attendance. Mostly, middle aged "Kids" who wanted to play hard and ride their asses off. And, we DID! The Mendocino Coast Cyclists volunteered their services to guide about 100 good riders split into groups of 6 or so, mine were upwards to 10. There were even two level of skills camps with Brian Astell and Brain Lopes in attendance.

Our first day was a long all day ride with 28 miles and 4100+' of climbing. It was our mission to ride up and out of the Woodlands with our group of nine riders to where Scot began his quest w/Ibis in 1981 building custom Trials bikes out on Mitchell Creek road, just south of Fort Bragg CA. We called this ride the "Tour de Roots". Six hours later we rolled in and attacked the beers with gusto! _A Beer Piranhas quaffing frenzy?_ Nick Taylor and Sasha lead another all day ride, beating us in by an hour and still managed to get in 5,800' of climbing in 26 miles! Some of the breweries represented were New Belgium, Seismic, Hen House to name a few. While Honey Stinger provided all the trail food anyone could eat. The Pinots (40 Buck Chuck) and Chards were perfect for all the catered gourmet dinners we enjoyed. Even a custom bar was hosted by Scot whipping up some amazing cocktails too.

Our second day was a little shorter at 26 miles and 3,000' of elevation gain. Then, repeated the IPA challenge afterwards! Getting up on Sunday morning (6:30AM) was a chore as I hadn't slept well (a nagging hip flexor impingement) in the beautiful 80 year old WPA cabins, but after two big cups of high test, I was rarin' to go (albeit, a little shaky by now). It was a solid 3 hour 1/2 day ride doing 13+ miles with a ton of climbing for 2,700'. Getting home afterwards and finding the hammock was a perfect way to end the weekend! The IPA never tasted better. Life is GOOD!

If you ever want to be wined, dined and happily rung out from tons of riding, the Ibis Migration events will not disappoint. Now, where is that cup of coffee?


----------

